# ariens st 824 gear box



## pogyhunter (Nov 4, 2011)

im sure youve heard this before but, i just got a st824 for free everything is fine although there is a dime size hole in the gear box (aluminum) the auger engages properly when the lever is squeezed and the machine starts first pull.........my point is can it be patched some how i.e. welded, epoxy, bandaid or would it work fine for a while and the just crap out? also if it needs to be replaced what should i do? as always thanks for the advice. Danny


----------



## Talon1189 (Nov 30, 2011)

Can you post a picture?


----------



## Flannelman (Sep 24, 2011)

I'd open up the gearbox and check for metal. If the gears look fine I'd get some aluminum patch two part epoxy to apply. Before putting it on however I'd degrease the area of the hole and clean any jagged edges with a file. Then heat the area with a torch to remove the oil from the pores in the alu. Then roll a layer of the epoxy patch on the outside and then on the inside being careful that the inside layer is thin enough to not interfere with the gears. Finally fill with Ariens recommended oil and blow some snow. 


Also if there are any cracks off the hole stop drill them with a 1/8" drill bit. If you don't they will spread and ruin the gearbox.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Hole in aluminum*

If you could find a different cover (new or used), IMO that would be the best solution. Next would be having the hole welded shut. 

If you have an airport locally, alot of places have machine shops that can weld or heliarc aluminum. 

Next would be something like JB Weld or comparable that could be used to plug the hole. If trying that, I'd think it to be a good idea to cut some type of v groove into the edges of the hole to help lock the patch into.

Last thing is I have a mig welder that supposedly is capable of welding on aluminum if you have the correct wire for it. Understand this was just something I noted in some of the documentation with it, I've never done it so I don't know how easy or successful it would be.

Anything you do with it, insure there is not any stray metal inside the gearcase, it's fully degreased before any repairs are attempted. Just some thoughts.


----------



## twofishy4u (Dec 6, 2011)

guy I work with fixed his like this, lasted 1 year, then new gear box only sold as a kit now $200. Try to find a good used one if you can. They are kinda known for this.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Gearbox*



twofishy4u said:


> guy I work with fixed his like this, lasted 1 year, then new gear box only sold as a kit now $200. Try to find a good used one if you can. They are kinda known for this.


$225 and up for new!!!!!!! 
There are some listed on ebay for around $50 used if you want to check those out. Looks like the gearcase is part 01018000. I assumed it was aluminum but a couple of those look like cast iron (or so they appeared).


----------



## pogyhunter (Nov 4, 2011)

do i have to take it totaly appart aka take the auger out and so fourth?


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

pogyhunter said:


> do i have to take it totaly appart aka take the auger out and so fourth?


For anything more than an outside patch job yes.

To get the gear box apart you have to separate the blower from the wheels, remove the large pulley from the back, remove the side bearings from the blower, and pull the whole gearbox assembly out of the housing. Then you can remove the augers and separate the gear box.


----------



## pogyhunter (Nov 4, 2011)

*gear box*

ok so if i drain the gb oil and then refill and its operating fine i can try to patch /weld while the gb is still all in tack? draining was to ensure no loose /chuncks of loose metal, like i said i believe it is working its just that huge rock tok a chunk out of the box.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Taking it apart will allow you to clean it better. If you plain on actually getting it welded you would need to take it apart anyway as the seals would probably melt. If you are just using JB Weld or some other kind of epoxy just make sure it is clean and you can probably leave it together.


----------

